# ideas for light weight enclosure



## mikey_mike (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm moving house more frequently than I like & moving with an enclosure is a total drag. I need to build a larger enclosure for my darwin carpet soon so I'd like to plan something that's either lightweight or else easily comes apart (& then goes back together).

I'm keen for something about 1m high x 0.6m x 1.2m - I'd prefer larger but moving is too much of a hassle.

So I'd be interested to hear what other people have tried - I'm thinking maybe a steel or timber frame for some stability so that I can use thinner marine ply or corflute walls. Also I'd prefer to use perspex instead of glass, but don't really know how to do this.

Ideas / advice / random statements about enclosures would be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 4, 2015)

I am working on a similar enclosure right now, I think it's a similar size. What I did is add a timber box with a ridge to fit my old Bluey's enclosure that had a cracked bottom (great fun to smash ) and it fits into 2 parts: the glass top (the old enclosure) and the timber box. It's for my bredli x prossie so I think it might fit what you are after. 
Hope this helps!

Bredli


----------



## swampie (Sep 4, 2015)

HDPE/uni board is light weight and has excellent durability and you just machine it and fasten it together the same as you would do with melamine or ply wood etc..


----------



## mikey_mike (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks very much for the responses - sorry about the delay responding - I've been a wee bit preoccupied.
Uni board looks great - more durable & lightweight than melamine, but it's still heavy. A 12mm 2240 x 1220 sheet weighs 24kg & a 15mm sheet weighs 28-30kg.

If anyone can think of a way to use a frame / bracing to provide some extra rigidity so that I could get away with using the 10mm sheets I'd love to hear it.

Also, I've decided to reduce the height of the enclosure to about 800mm (so it can fit in to the back of my ute).


----------



## Smurf (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi mikey_mike
When I finally get around to making my own enclosures I will more than likely use connect-it from bunnings (square aluminium tube) for the frame. it's super light weight and pretty sturdee. No idea what I'd use for panels yet.
I've built a couple racks with it and just used mdf for the shelves.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 10, 2015)

Connect-it AKA qubelok.
Great stuff but pretty pricey with all the connectors.
[MENTION=31061]mikey_mike[/MENTION] how about wheels or a couple of sturdy handles mounted on the outside.


----------



## mikey_mike (Oct 12, 2015)

Smurf said:


> Hi mikey_mike
> When I finally get around to making my own enclosures I will more than likely use connect-it from bunnings (square aluminium tube) for the frame. it's super light weight and pretty sturdee. No idea what I'd use for panels yet.
> I've built a couple racks with it and just used mdf for the shelves.



excellent idea - thanks. I'll have a look at Bunnings.
A light rigid frame would be awesome. I'd consider using corflute for the panels if it comes in 10 or 12mm.
Cheers


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 12, 2015)

mikey_mike said:


> excellent idea - thanks. I'll have a look at Bunnings.
> A light rigid frame would be awesome. I'd consider using corflute for the panels if it comes in 10 or 12mm.
> Cheers


You can get coreflute in 10mm, otherwise stick two 5mm bits together.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf (Oct 13, 2015)

Here is the rack if you're interested at all. It's on my bedhead. Very sturdee.


----------



## Dopamel (Oct 24, 2015)

my raised gardenbed is very light weight but i dont know if you want one in your home or if we're talking outside....look for galvanized steel its very lightweight and sturdy. there's a place nearby that welds steel on commission, surely there's a place like that in every state


----------



## brandosmith (Nov 4, 2015)

Smurf said:


> View attachment 316289
> 
> Here is the rack if you're interested at all. It's on my bedhead. Very sturdee.


That's impressive!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## HiramAbiff (Nov 4, 2015)

Qublok is just aluminium framing, Carpal sell the same stuff for about $18 for 6 meter lengths and will also cut it to size for you.
They also sell the connectors.

Hope that helps.


----------

